# Angeln in Kärnten



## Mel85 (17. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne im April in Kärnten angeln gehen. Hat mir jemand ein guten Tipp?


----------



## Achim_68 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Kärnten*

Also es gibt insgesamt 37 Seen in Kärnten - da solltest du schon etwas konkreter die Region benennen.
Ausserdem ist der April aufgrund der Kälte der Bergseen keine offizielle Angelsaison. Am Weissensee zum Beispiel startet die Saison erst im Mai...


----------

